# Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-High-End-PC Xeon-Edition: E3-1231 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-High-End-PC Xeon-Edition: E3-1231 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 [Anzeige]*

					Nach dem großen Erfolg von unserem PCGH-PC mit dem Xeon E3-1230 V3 präsentieren wir nun einen Nachfolger mit dem E3-1231 V3, der um 100 MHz höher getaktet ist.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-High-End-PC Xeon-Edition: E3-1231 V3 + Geforce GTX 770 [Anzeige]*


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Mai 2014)

Und schon wieder nur ein L8 in so einem teueren PC, dazu noch das mit 530W, das von HEC kommt


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2014)

Offenbar ist das PCGH Seasonic G immer noch nicht lieferbar.
Das ist schon nicht mehr peinlich. Das ist inzwischen lächerlich.


----------



## Sliderraider (1. Juni 2014)

Der PC mit nem PCGH Seasonic G wäre wenigstens eine Runde Sache. 
So stimmt leider (mal wieder) das P/L Verhältnis nicht wirklich...


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juni 2014)

Wieder eine GTX 770 (klar, die 770 Gaming ist auch wirklich gut für eine 770) - wie passt das mit solchen Äußerungen zusammen.:


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> _Watch Dogs_ ist aber nicht das erste Spiel, das mit 2 GiByte  Speicher absäuft. PCGH rät seit Monaten dazu, besser in eine HD  7970/280X denn in eine GTX 770 zu investieren.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Warum gibts BTW momentan keinen einzigen PC mit 280X oder 290?


----------



## beren2707 (2. Juni 2014)

Leute, wozu die AMD vs. Intel oder AMD vs. Nvidia "Diskussion"? 
Ich wollte mit meinem Post nicht in die Gefilde des Fanboyism absteigen, sondern einfach mal nachfragen, warum es denn in den PCs keine der beliebten und vom P/L-Verhältnis auch seitens PCGH empfohlenen Modelle gibt.
Hier gleich wieder ein Fass aufzumachen (von CPU war ja auch nirgends die Rede) ist mMn komplett unangebracht.


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Leute, wozu die AMD vs. Intel oder AMD vs. Nvidia "Diskussion"?
> Ich wollte mit meinem Post nicht in die Gefilde des Fanboyism absteigen, sondern einfach mal nachfragen, warum es denn in den PCs keine der beliebten und vom P/L-Verhältnis auch seitens PCGH empfohlenen Modelle gibt.
> Hier gleich wieder ein Fass aufzumachen (von CPU war ja auch nirgends die Rede) ist mMn komplett unangebracht.



So schaut's aus. Die Diskussion wurde ausgeblendet.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Post nicht in die Gefilde des Fanboyism absteigen, sondern einfach mal nachfragen, warum es denn in den PCs keine der beliebten und vom P/L-Verhältnis auch seitens PCGH empfohlenen Modelle gibt.
> Hier gleich wieder ein Fass aufzumachen (von CPU war ja auch nirgends die Rede) ist mMn komplett unangebracht.


 
Das ist eine gute Frage. 
Mal abwarten ob PCGH dazu was sagen kann.
Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen dass es an der Verfügbarkeit liegt.
Die AMD Karten sind möglicherweise -- reine Spekulation -- nicht durchgängig lieferbar. Aber durchgängig lieferbar ist Pflicht wenn du einen fertigen Rechner anbieten willst der jederzeit bestellbar sein soll.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (15. Juni 2014)

Lieferprobleme waren am Anfang des Jahres, jetzt ist es nicht mehr der Fall, z.b. Powercolor r9 280x turboduo ist immer lieferbar und noch zudem sehr leise.

hab so ein Gefühl als ob hier Marketing geführt wird, da nur Nvidia Karten verwendet werden, vor allem weiß doch jeder das eine gtx 780 und eine 780 ti sehr schlechtes P/L Verhältnis haben...


----------



## PCTom (28. Juni 2014)

04_alex_4 schrieb:


> Lieferprobleme waren am Anfang des Jahres, jetzt ist es nicht mehr der Fall, z.b. Powercolor r9 280x turboduo ist immer lieferbar und noch zudem sehr leise.
> 
> hab so ein Gefühl als ob hier Marketing geführt wird, da nur Nvidia Karten verwendet werden, vor allem weiß doch jeder das eine gtx 780 und eine 780 ti sehr schlechtes P/L Verhältnis haben...



beruhige Dich es ist nur Dein Gefühl


----------



## Rodolfos (29. Juni 2014)

wird schon seine gründe haben warum nur nvidia karten veraut sind, ich würde fast wetten das amd karten den abverkauf nicht fördern würde. Das ist eben so in der hiesigen Zeit, nvidia ist bekannter als AMD und hat deshalb auch einen besseren Ruf. 

Und so arg viel schlechter sind die Nvidia Karten ja auch nicht, wir reden hier von verbesserungen bei amd die man vermutlich nichtmal richtig merkt.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2014)

Trotzdem würde ich mir von einer eigentlich recht objektiv erscheinenden Zeitschrift auch AMD-Grafikkarten erhoffen. Das macht echt einen queren Eindruck.

Vorallem könnten die PCs auch dadurch etwas preiswerter und somit interessanter werden...


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2014)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich mir von einer eigentlich recht objektiv erscheinenden Zeitschrift auch AMD-Grafikkarten erhoffen. Das macht echt einen queren Eindruck.



Kauft halt nur keiner und daher ist es recht sinnlos einen solchen Rechner anzubieten.
Ist eben ein Marketing Problem bzw. ein Marketing Desaster wenn mans genauer nimmt.


----------



## belle (13. Juli 2014)

Ich denke man könnte den PCGH Gaming PC GTX 760 Edition auch locker mit R9 280X von Powercolor mit mehr Leistung zum selben Preis anbieten. Die normalen Käufer merken anscheinend nicht, das es durchaus auch empfehlenswerte Radeons gibt. Es kann aber auch gut sein, dass man schon mit dem Auslaufen der Tahiti-Chips rechnet, vielleicht kommt ja später eine Edition mit dem Nachfolger Tonga...


----------



## silent-hunter000 (17. Juli 2014)

belle schrieb:


> Ich denke man könnte den PCGH Gaming PC GTX 760 Edition auch locker mit R9 280X von Powercolor mit mehr Leistung zum selben Preis anbieten. Die normalen Käufer merken anscheinend nicht, das es durchaus auch empfehlenswerte Radeons gibt. Es kann aber auch gut sein, dass man schon mit dem Auslaufen der Tahiti-Chips rechnet, vielleicht kommt ja später eine Edition mit dem Nachfolger Tonga...



Da kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Gast20150401 (13. September 2014)

Schönes Teil....aber gibts den auch mit ner AMD Graka?



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich mir von einer eigentlich recht objektiv erscheinenden Zeitschrift auch AMD-Grafikkarten erhoffen. Das macht echt einen queren Eindruck.
> 
> Vorallem könnten die PCs auch dadurch etwas preiswerter und somit interessanter werden...



macht mich auch schon mal stutzig......



Rodolfos schrieb:


> wird schon seine gründe haben warum nur nvidia karten veraut sind, ich würde fast wetten das amd karten den abverkauf nicht fördern würde. Das ist eben so in der hiesigen Zeit, nvidia ist bekannter als AMD und hat deshalb auch einen besseren Ruf.
> 
> Und so arg viel schlechter sind die Nvidia Karten ja auch nicht, wir reden hier von verbesserungen bei amd die man vermutlich nichtmal richtig merkt.


 

N.Vidia ist bekannter??....Wo denn?....bei mir nicht


----------

